# Sable Colored Puppy



## Ljohnson (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello!

I've done a lot of googling trying to find "then and now" pictures of darker sable puppies, but haven't had much luck. Anyone have pictures of their darker sable colored puppy (at 3 or 4 weeks) and a now picture? Bonus points if they are long coated  They just turned 4 weeks old. Thank you!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

typically their colors at birth is about where they end up... although they’ll still go through many light and dark phases while maturing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cava isn't a super dark sable, but she is a longcoat. Here's a picture of her at 5 weeks, and at two years old.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Indy at approx 4 or 5 weeks 
12 weeks
and 17weeks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger - 4 weeks








6 weeks









5 years


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Expect a lot of changes along the way. This is Cava at about 4 months old - her blonde phase, lol. She looks like a completely different dog.


----------



## Ljohnson (Jan 12, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Expect a lot of changes along the way. This is Cava at about 4 months old - her blonde phase, lol. She looks like a completely different dog.
> View attachment 556804


So beautiful! I have a husky/shepherd mix and she still goes through color changes at 6 years old! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ljohnson (Jan 12, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Seger - 4 weeks
> View attachment 556797
> 
> 6 weeks
> ...


Such a beautiful dog! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ljohnson (Jan 12, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Indy at approx 4 or 5 weeks
> 12 weeks
> and 17weeks
> View attachment 556801
> ...


Beautiful, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Freya at 7 weeks and 2 years (tongue out).


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Steel at 5/6 weeks









Steel a few months ago.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

3 weeks









5 weeks









8 months


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Jorski - I might be biased but orange collar male puppies are the best <3 

Is yours an Iron son too?


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> @Jorski - I might be biased but orange collar male puppies are the best <3
> 
> Is yours an Iron son too?


Yes, he is an Iron son!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jorski said:


> Yes, he is an Iron son!


Look at how alike our dogs are. Expression, body and color.  Then hunt for pictures of Peggy (Eros's dam).


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

They are so similar!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> @Jorski - I might be biased but orange collar male puppies are the best <3
> 
> Is yours an Iron son too?


Kias was orange collar too.


----------



## Ljohnson (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you everyone  I was able to make pick out our future family member


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why did you choose one by color? Their drives and personality can change a lot in the next 4 weeks. That should have been more important.


----------



## Ljohnson (Jan 12, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Why did you choose one by color? Their drives and personality can change a lot in the next 4 weeks. That should have been more important.


I did not choose by color. I chose the one with the personality I liked the best, color was just a bonus. I was just curious to others transformations.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Ljohnson said:


> I did not choose by color. I chose the one with the personality I liked the best, color was just a bonus. I was just curious to others transformations.


He's such a cutie!! Congrats on your new pup! Good luck with him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ljohnson said:


> I did not choose by color. I chose the one with the personality I liked the best, color was just a bonus. I was just curious to others transformations.


Again - drives and personality can change alot in the next 4 weeks. the breeder should have chosen this puppy for you when they tested them at 7-8 weeks.


----------



## kalibear (Jan 15, 2020)

Gracie isn't a dark sable, but she is a long coat.

Gracie at 5 weeks:










Gracie now (3 1/2):










Here's a better picture of her from the side:


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

My beautiful Buck (left) that we lost with Elke(right)


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Buckelke said:


> My beautiful Buck (left) that we lost with Elke(right)


Two very nice looking dogs. That is a nice picture !


----------

